# have the opportunity to trade gti for audi s4...do it?



## Vluv (May 25, 2014)

so i love my car and have the chance to get a audi. does audi has the gay stigma like vw? i live in sf, ca and often get mistaken for being gay cauae the car.

it would be a 2008 s4


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

I've never heard of a gay stigma with VW? Let alone Audi. I wouldn't worry too much about what other people think though and living in SF may have more to do with people thinking you're gay than your car. Real car enthusiasts love or atleast respect the GTI and S4. The 4.2 V8 is a beast I'd probably do the trade. What year is your GTI?


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

The people asking you if you are gay must not live in sf. S4> GTI (unless it is the Dahlback Golf)


----------



## Vluv (May 25, 2014)

smgs92 said:


> I've never heard of a gay stigma with VW? Let alone Audi. I wouldn't worry too much about what other people think though and living in SF may have more to do with people thinking you're gay than your car. Real car enthusiasts love or atleast respect the GTI and S4. The 4.2 V8 is a beast I'd probably do the trade. What year is your GTI?


not sure how u dont know about gays and vw. a quick google seach of gay and and vw














































my gti is a 2013


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

Call me (and Hitler) gay then. Please keep in mind that Audi IS Vw.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

Hmm well that's California for you ruining everything good. I've always see the gay stigma with Hondas here. Though it isn't as positive as that looks.


----------



## VroomPssh (Mar 21, 2009)

http://roygbiv.jezebel.com/these-are-the-top-10-gay-and-lesbian-cars-1569142181


I'm pretty sure the Jetta has been the #1 gay car year after year for something like 10 years now. VW usually holds 3-4 spots on top 10 gay car lists. Just sayin... not that I care, I've owned 3 VW Golfs now and still like vaginas.


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

^ i have always known as the Miata being the "gay" car. However, that does not mean that I will ever ask an owner if they are gay.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

The question is are you man enough to handle 0-60 in 4.9s with a 6MT and superb rear-biased AWD with eLSD, or electronic rear diff. as they call it?


As a former R32 owner I am again eyeing with interest the Golf VII R, the S4 too big for me.

If you live in temperate or cold climates the answer is a no-brainer really, combined with dedicated UHP summer and winter tire and wheel sets this
car is a year-round wolf in sheep's clothing.

The stealth factor of a dark colored S4 is another big thing, to the uninitiated it looks just like the "little Audi" ie A4, sedans are subconsciously associated
with middle of the Gaussian curve.

My son chose differently though:


----------



## DetroitMoshCity (Sep 16, 2012)

Vluv said:


> so i love my car and have the chance to get a audi. does audi has the gay stigma like vw? i live in sf, ca and often get mistaken for being gay cauae the car.
> 
> it would be a 2008 s4


It's probably because you live in SF, dress well and have good taste (in cars) . If you're not even close to being gay, why are you worried about what people think?


----------



## Vluv (May 25, 2014)

Not sure what ur love trophy has to do with my senario


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Great car the S4, had a B6 myself but unless you can handle some very expensive potential repairs, don't do it. Timing chains, guides, tensioners, $2500-3000 in parts, $3000-5000 labor. If they did not sort out the cylinder wall issues on the early ones, like mine, you will be facing catastrophic engine repair or replacement once you notice a propensity for the car drinking oil. If you're financially able....consider it. Just remember, everything is at least twice the price, and it will suck down twice the fuel and oil.


----------



## Nophix (Aug 3, 2014)

I had a b5 s4, still one of the coolest cars I've had. What a machine! But, as quaudi said, they can be expensive. 

Find a good Indy mechanic, or get the tools and do the work yourself. They aren't terribly hard, if you're mechanically inclined, but they aren't exactly a small block Chevy. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

